# [Astuce] alsa, oss, openal et sortie digitale sur nforce3

## genestyler

dans cet exemple je considere que l'on a utiliser le driver du kernel avec les librairies de portage (alsa-lib , alsa-tools etc.. et alsa-jacks aussi)

on considere egalement ici que le serveur de son de kde ou gnome est desactiver

voici la configuration de /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

options snd-pcm-oss dsp_map=2 #voir juste apres ce code

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

          options snd-pcm-oss dsp_map=2 #voir  le post de theDOC_23

ensuite voici la configuration de /etc/asound.conf (je considere cette option come generique pour tout les utilisateurs de la machine)

```

pcm.nforce-hw {

   type hw

   card 0

   device 2

}

pcm.!default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "nforce"

}

pcm.nforce {

   type dmix

   ipc_key 1234

   ipc_perm 0660

   slave {

      pcm "hw:0,2"

      period_time 0

      period_size 2048

      buffer_size 32768

      rate 48000

   }

   bindings {

      0 0

      1 1

   }

}

ctl.nforce-hw {

   type hw

   card 0

   device 2

}

pcm.dsp0 {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "nforce"

}

ctl.dsp0 {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "nforce-hw"

}

ctl.mixer0 {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "nforce-hw"

}

pcm.jackplug {

   type plug

   slave { pcm "jack" }

}

pcm.jack {

   type jack

   playback_ports {

      0 alsa_pcm:playback_1

      1 alsa_pcm:playback_2

   }

   capture_ports {

      0 alsa_pcm:capture_1

      1 alsa_pcm:capture_2

   }

}

```

et enfin dans ~/.openalrc:

```

# Contains user settings for OpenAL

# Goes in ~/.openalrc

# Use ALSA (also valid: sdl, native)

(define devices '(oss))

# Four speaker surround with ALSA

(define speaker-num 4)

(define alsa-out-device "hw:0,2")

```

----------

